# Corner paludarium (900 l)



## UllavL

Hope this is the right category to put this thread in…

In October 2013 I started a paludarium with a water segment of about 160 l. It’s now inhabited by 2 species of dart frogs (dendrobates auratus and ranitomeya amazonica) and below the waterline mainly Green neon tetras, Marbled hatchetfishes and Checkerboard cichlids. Thought I share some pictures of the building process and growing stages. Some pictures include explanations, in Swedish  , Google translate is advised.

The tank is 150 cm high. Here is a sketch of the the shape of the tank seen from above.





The base consists of XPS Styrofoam (covered in black silicon and xaxim), some epiweb , xaxim plates and Ben´s Rainforest Background Modellier Torf.














Newly planted...



A Swedish description of how the water system works...







And just some random pictures taken during the last year...





































 
If you wonder about the lack of water segment pictures it's due to a serious cyano problem. It's just a mess...  I'm going to try a blackout in a couple of days and see how that works...

/ulla


----------



## DivZero

Simply amazing!


----------



## UllavL

Thanks  You should see some of the tanks on dendroboard.com. I'm not even in their legue.  


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## DivZero

Trust me... I really want to have a look at that forum. But I'm afraid it will escalate and I won't be able to pay my rent soon


----------



## UllavL

Just ask you're girlfriend to move in with you and you can spend half of the rent on this 


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## DivZero

Excellent idea!


----------



## X3NiTH

Superb, very well constructed!


----------



## naughtymoose

UllavL, this is truly inspirational! Your tank too X3NiTH. I particularly like the grey stone 'wall' under the water line to the left (Vanster?) side. I've been considering using the tile mats with stones already fixed on for this purpose. I wonder if it would be a useful way of growing an Anubia wall, without the mesh (like yours X3NiTH). Any thoughts?


----------



## Martin in Holland

Stunning display. This would be great in every room, if you have enough space for it though..


----------



## UllavL

Yes left = vänster  I glued the slate stones to the wall using silikon. Wished I had put more effort into it than I did but I wanted to start planting. Now it looks good, but it could have looked great if I had put in a few hours extra work. Then you probably could have done a incredable looking anubias wall! 


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus

Amazing paludarium! What is that fish pictured?


----------



## UllavL

It's a hemirhamphodon tengah. Really love them! Peaceful and very interesting, never leaves the surface. Only challange is that they only eat live food from the surface (springtails and flies). No problem for me though since it's the same food I feed my frogs. 


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## NC10

Fantastic, love it


----------



## ale36

nice, I been wanting to keep dart frogs for a while for their colours but also for the planted paludarium  but i need more research into this


----------



## UllavL

I'm definitely no expert on dart frogs, but as long as you give them the right environment, they are rather easy. Biggest challenge is food


----------



## parotet

ale36 said:


> nice, I been wanting to keep dart frogs for a while for their colours but also for the planted paludarium  but i need more research into this


Join Dendroboard forum... The only disadvantage is that you will add a vivarium (or more) to your collection of tanks. It's an amazing world for people like us that love plants and all kind of critters. I have two tanks and I'm pretty sure my next one will be a vivarium from tropical plants and mosses (too much time lately watching how these setups work...)

Jordi


----------



## UllavL

Just a picture I wanted to share. It's an Utricularia sandersonii blooming close to the lights. Know it's not a great picture but I really love this species. Think it probably would grow nicely on branches and such sticking put of the water in aquariums as well. I think I'm going to try it in my next tank. Anyone tried that?
http://imageshack.com/a/img913/3930/gvJTsE.jpg


----------



## Jason King

Beautiful  This brings back memories and makes me want to keep dart frogs again


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi UllavL, Stunning


----------



## Edvet

Looks inspiring. What lilly is in there?


----------



## UllavL

Lily? @Edvet


----------



## Edvet

Waterlilly, large serrated floating leaves


----------



## UllavL

Ah sorry. It's two kinds of nymphea lotus (green and red form)


----------



## Edvet

Ah Ok thx. Was hoping for N. rudgeana.............i can't seem to find it.


----------



## UllavL

Sorry, the lotus on the other hand really grows like weed...


----------

